# getting there



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi all
Sorry that i haven't posted for along time but there has been problems with my computer. I have found this thread very supportive and would like to thankyou for all your help and support. 
During the time i have been off the website i managed to pass my nursing exams so that was an achievement for me, especially when you feel so low and also going through various tx. It has also been a difficult year and its taken me along time to get over the ivf failing in february. Being told by the Consultant that there isn't much hope if i go for another tx and if it fails then we may as well forget about it...It hurts and that pain goes deeper than you ever think possible. Just a few words can turn your life upside down even though you are expecting it and i was secretely wanting to know the truth its so hard.
Over the last few months i am coming to terms with my own infertility and maybe not having my own child and infact i feel better because i do not try to think about it too much. Sone things happen and it brings home regarding your situation such as christmas and friends announcing their pregancy...thats hard. But i feel that i am coping better and it doesn't hurt so much maybe thank goodness i am finding a coping mechanism taking each day as it goes by....
Also the best thing i have done is going for reflexology and the support i have received from the therapist has been wonderful. She makes me feel human and helps me to put things into prospective, i never found that whilst going through each of my tx.I have now come to the decision of anything is possible, who says the doctors and the medical profession are right? I feel that its best to take each day as it comes and i should do whats in my heart, but also to be in control of my choices and decisions.
Peace will come to us all one day and maybe there will be some answers for this heartache we have had to go through..
All the best for 2005, i hope thisyears brings us some relief...
Love Astridxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Astrid,

Welcome back!  Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.  I am pleased to hear that the Reflexology and the therapist are helping you.

Please keep in touch.

Laine x


----------

